# Tech help needed



## goldenrose (Jun 1, 2011)

Last night I updated to Internet Explorer 9 and to speed up loading disabled some add ons (I didn't think I needed 3 toolbars).
When I read a post or comment here, it stays on the list but is no longer in bold type, I'd like it to disappear like it use to! Any ideas?


----------



## Ernie (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmm. Switch to Firefox!  My read posts go away, always have. 

My laptop and desktop have traditional screen ratios (nearly square), but my wife's laptop is a "widescreen" and I noticed that all the junk at the top of her IE9 takes up a lot of space and reduces the viewable window drastically. Firefox has really trimmed the fat to make it more widescreen friendly... or you can tinker to customize IE.


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2011)

We've had a couple of complaints since IE9 came out. 
Unfortunately, the issue tends to be with the browser, not the forum, so maybe talk to Microsoft? Or use another browser.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 1, 2011)

it isn't an issue about the browser being set not to accept cookies is it?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2011)

Also discovered I was not getting any new threads, only new posts to old threads.
Well I tried everything, cleared cookies, cache, browser accepts cookies, system restore, unistalled IE9, nothing worked so ...
getting familiar with Firefox!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 4, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Also discovered I was not getting any new threads, only new posts to old threads.
> Well I tried everything, cleared cookies, cache, browser accepts cookies, system restore, unistalled IE9, nothing worked so ...
> getting familiar with Firefox!



I think you'll like it. 

Firefox also has built in spell check which I LOVE!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Ernie - so far so good! The first thing that is quite noticeable is how quick it loads. The clapping hands icon is moving like there's no tomorrow & the rolling smily face rolls faster! 
My hubby listens to a radio station that has computer tech on Wed nights & there's several top guys in the area that are there to answer questions, they're all pro Firefox!


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2011)

If I didn't use Safari, I'd use Firefox, no doubt!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2011)

I actually use Firefox on my Mac laptop. It's older than my desktop, and safari hangs up a lot on it. Firefox is great!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, after seeing this, I don't think I will upgrade. To be completely honest, I didn't even know that IE 9 was out.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 4, 2011)

Switch to Firefox. Even on my wife's Macbook, we use Firefox. Version 4 is great, and really fast.


----------



## Hera (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a question about Adobe Flash. Firefox won't allow it to download. Does anyone know why or how to get it to allow.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 6, 2011)

hmmm .... don't know if it was updates or an add on but there's more Adobe than I had before!
A difference I'm finding is Photobucket can't seem to find files when I want to upload, takes forever, I get tired of seeing the spinning searching for files icon. Switch over to IE, they upload quickly without a hitch. Once the photos are there then I can go back thru Firefox.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 6, 2011)

you may have to take note of where the photos are on i.e., then navigate there through firefox, it may remember the location for the next time


----------

